# Keeping busy this Christmas weekend (pictures)



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Made it a 5 day weekend over the holiday by taking Wed-Friday off work and once again started glueing popsicle sticks and coffee stirrers to a HLW cheapie flat car. No plan, just started replacing the plastic posts with wood and one stick led to another...





































Roof is the bottom of a throw away aluminum servering tray run through a crimper.

Happy Hoidays to all!

Best,
TJ Lee


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great TJ, and looks like you had fun! 

Take care


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ;

That is a great little hack. Reminds me of my Little Deuce Caboose, which was kitbashed from the Scan Kit wayside tool shed.



















Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That looks like a fun project! I really like the look of the crimped roof. Any updates yet?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

Thanks! It was a lot of fun and you can't beat the low cost of the materials. 

Paulus, 

No updates so far. Have not had a chance to get back up it and we'll have family and friends as house guests through New Years. But I want to weather and stain the wood, and hang some tools on the front wall. The roof was a last minute "Hey, I wonder if this would work?" effort. Came out nice. I really like the ease of working with the heavy foil.

David, 

Thanks! Love your Little Deuce Caboose. What did you use on as the window covering/shade? 

Best, 
TJ Lee


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ; 

That is just the thick plastic "glazing" that comes in the kit. It reflects flash from a camera really well. I may try to replace it someday, but for now it will have to do. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

> That is just the thick plastic "glazing" that comes in the kit. 

Thanks. I'd like to do some curtains but am not sure what would provide the look I'd like. 

best, 
TJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'd like to do some curtains but am not sure what would provide the look I'd like." 

TJ; 

I have seen curtains made from ribbon that did not look too bad. I have also seen people use the trim from paper doilies for curtains, but that application may seem too dainty for a caboose. Monocrome cloth ribbon in a drab color would probably work best on a caboose. You could also paint tissue or a paper towel to get the effect of backwoods style curtains. 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

>You could also paint tissue or a paper towel to get the effect of backwoods style curtains. 

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll try that. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

